# What did you eat yesterday?



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------



## Northerner

It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:

Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)

Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt

Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.

I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great idea Alan!

Here's mine:

Breakfast: 2x slices Burgen toast one with a little jam, the other marmite

Lunch: Ham salad sandwich (Burgen again) and an apple

Eve meal: Party buffet for my neice's 18th birthday. 2 small slices of pizza, some crisps/nibbles, salad & dips. All the drinks were fruit juice infused cocktails/mocktails so I stuck to water. Stayed strong and avoided cake, but still had a bit of a spike after (buffets are my food nemesis)


----------



## Northerner

I find buffets impossible Mike


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Northerner said:


> I find buffets impossible Mike



It wasn't a disaster, but 5.4 to 12.2 at 2 hours 

Thankfully Artoo (pump) steered me neatly back to 5.8 before breakfast this morning.


----------



## slipper

Breakfast: Slice of Burgen Toast with ham.

Lunch: Ham and Cheese salad with olive oil
          Small bowl diced mixed fruit and yogurt.

Dinner: Chicken breast with 2 small new potatoes and caulli with broccoli
           Small bowl mixed fruit.
           1 square very dark chocolate.

Supper: 3 low fat crackers with pastrami.

I'm hungry now after typing that


----------



## pgcity

This is what I had

Breakfast - porridge made with soya milk and sugar free caramel syrup
Dinner - two burgen slices toasted, two soya sausages, poached egg and six squares dark choc
Tea - veggie curry, brown basmati and mini magnum
Snack - sugar free jelly and cream

Yummy


----------



## Northerner

We're a good advert for Burgen between us!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
Evening meal. Apple


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lunch. 2 pieces of burgen bread.
> Evening meal. Apple



Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?


----------



## AJLang

I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Northerner said:


> Is that all Sue?  You're not on the Newcastle diet are you?



Lol no, just not feeling well.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I dare not write what I ate yesterday but there was lot of comfort food



You're allowed Amanda, you had a rotten day 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol no, just not feeling well.



Hope you are feeling better today Sue


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset. 
Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan...i received another email after I pm'd you.  The email showed that things will get worse. However I've starting to focus on a positive future because life is too short to stay upset.
> Susie has been fantastic company today so I'm cooking her favourite meal - Shepherds Pie......I want to spoil her because her operation is on Monday



Good for you Amanda, and good to hear that Susie is being such a great support for you  I will be thinking of her (and you) on Monday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## jalapino

For breki yesterday i ate 1 brown granary egg sarny....then for lunch i ate 1 bag of prawn crisps....for dinner i ate a blt granary roll.......but i did munch on wasabi nuts!!!!


----------



## robofski

Don't shout but yesterday was:

Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!


----------



## jalapino

robofski said:


> Don't shout but yesterday was:
> 
> Breakfast: McDonalds Breakfast Wrap
> Lunch: Chicken Ceaser wrap and packet of crisps
> Dinner: Bottle of Red wine!



Rob you had a tough time through your years...you deserve it buddy!! maybe be a good boy tonight


----------



## Jill

Northerner said:


> It can be helpful sometimes to know what sort of things people are eating, as it might give some ideas for a more varied diet. So, I'll start off with what I ate yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 slice buttered Burgen toast (my breakfast every day, I don't like to run with too much in my stomach)
> 
> Lunch - two soft-boiled eggs, two slices of buttered Burgen toast soldiers  Activia yoghurt
> 
> Evening meal - home-made spaghetti bolognese and a bounty bar.
> 
> I also nibbled on chilli-dusted peanuts through the evening.




Aw bless.  Soft boiled eggs and toast soldiers.


----------



## Jill

Yesterday, as a vegetarian, I ate:

Breakfast:  Two oatcakes with cottage cheese and a tiny Fromage Frais.
Lunch: Greek salad and a few nuts.
Dinner: 6 spinach and ricotta ravioli with parmesan and olive oil/sage dressing and one square of dark choc., (and a glass of white wine).


----------

